# Family move to San Diego from UK



## katiejane (May 7, 2012)

Hi, my husband has the opportunity to move to the US with work for a couple of years and we are really excited about the idea! San Diego seems like a really appealing place to spend this time. We have two children 6 & 8 and are looking for a nice area to rent with good schools, neighbourhood facilities, preferably some public transport and pretty close to the coast. 

As this is a limited time opportunity we are not that keen to be stuck in suburbia but would rather be in a bit more of a lively place but somewhere that is good for the kids predominantly. 

I am not sure if such a place exists but I would love to hear from anyone who has any opinions to offer on where we should consider being based during this time. 

Many thanks in advance, Katiejane.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

katiejane said:


> Hi, my husband has the opportunity to move to the US with work for a couple of years and we are really excited about the idea! San Diego seems like a really appealing place to spend this time. We have two children 6 & 8 and are looking for a nice area to rent with good schools, neighbourhood facilities, preferably some public transport and pretty close to the coast.
> 
> As this is a limited time opportunity we are not that keen to be stuck in suburbia but would rather be in a bit more of a lively place but somewhere that is good for the kids predominantly.
> 
> ...


Plenty of threads on moving to San Diego. If you do a search on San Diego on this Forum and chose 'threads' you will find information people have given on moving to this area.


----------



## ptrichmondmike (Aug 26, 2010)

katiejane said:


> Hi, my husband has the opportunity to move to the US with work for a couple of years and we are really excited about the idea! San Diego seems like a really appealing place to spend this time. We have two children 6 & 8 and are looking for a nice area to rent with good schools, neighbourhood facilities, preferably some public transport and pretty close to the coast.
> 
> As this is a limited time opportunity we are not that keen to be stuck in suburbia but would rather be in a bit more of a lively place but somewhere that is good for the kids predominantly.
> 
> ...


San Diego has a nice variety of great neighborhoods -- I won't mention any that are suburban, boring or too seedy. Some of them aren't especially family-friendly -- the Pacific, Mission and Ocean Beach areas are filled with young partiers. Most wealthier people would choose La Jolla or Point Loma, especially if you want to be right near the water. If you are not rich, you might like Golden Hill, or any of the perimeter streets around Balboa Park. North Park is okay for families, but a bit bland. You might consider Mission Hills, whch is close to the action but quiet and serene. If the noise of jets arriving and departing at Lindbergh Int'l is a big negative, you will want to avoid some of these neighborhoods because they are directly under the flightpaths. You should know that jet noise is a fact of life there.

San Diego's public transit system is underdeveloped. If it is important to you, then check out a route map and schedule online to get a good idea of where service is nearby and frequent. And also investigate the trolley (tram?) line, which is fun to ride.

There's a small Brit community there, I believe. I had some awful bangers at an "English pub" once.

I can't advise you on schools, but I could possibly put you in touch with someone who could. What line of work is your husband in?

I presume you know that San Diego has some of the best weather anywhere on Planet Earth? Enjoy!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

katiejane said:


> Hi, my husband has the opportunity to move to the US with work for a couple of years and we are really excited about the idea! San Diego seems like a really appealing place to spend this time. We have two children 6 & 8 and are looking for a nice area to rent with good schools, neighbourhood facilities, preferably some public transport and pretty close to the coast.
> 
> As this is a limited time opportunity we are not that keen to be stuck in suburbia but would rather be in a bit more of a lively place but somewhere that is good for the kids predominantly.
> 
> ...


Where in the San Diego area is your husband going to work? This will influence where you will want to live.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

katiejane said:


> Hi, my husband has the opportunity to move to the US with work for a couple of years and we are really excited about the idea! San Diego seems like a really appealing place to spend this time. We have two children 6 & 8 and are looking for a nice area to rent with good schools, neighbourhood facilities, preferably some public transport and pretty close to the coast.
> 
> As this is a limited time opportunity we are not that keen to be stuck in suburbia but would rather be in a bit more of a lively place but somewhere that is good for the kids predominantly.
> 
> ...


We lived in San Diego for 20+ years and now live just an hour north of downtown San Diego. Before giving any advice, it is important to know where your husband will be working. San Diego is a very large spread out city. Bear in mind that living close to the coast can get pretty expensive. The climate varies according to how close you are to the ocean.


----------

